# Help identifying white spots...



## rynox77 (Aug 11, 2009)

I have these white spots on the inside of my aquarium glass and I was hoping someone could help me identify it. Also had the chance to kick the wheels on my "super macro" mode on my camera... 










As for size, I would describe this as about the size of a sesame seed or maybe only slightly bigger. I've also darkened the photo and increased the contrast a bit to accentuate the details.


----------



## rynox77 (Aug 11, 2009)

Tank conditions...

In the process of treating an ick problem with tank temperature. Currently I'm at 83. Only other odd thing about my tank conditions is my pH likes to creep down. I treat it with pH + reef buffer to keep the pH in range approximately bi-weekly. Other than that my tank params are pretty normal: 0 ammonia, 0 no2, <30 no3, 1.020 sg


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

im not sure what they are but i have them in my tank as well, they arent causing a problem and you can easily scrape them off with a blade or your finger nail


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Great macro shot btw i can believe how close you got that


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

Beautiful shot. The white spots are as you probably expected a beneficial worm. I have a bunch of them in my tank too. They are filter feeders as you can clearly see by the fan like appendages in your photo. Absolutely harmless. Thanks for the best photo of one that I've ever seen.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

that sir is a baby feather duster
I have thousands of them in my tank. Out of those thousands i have had 1 that actually made it do adult hood.
They may not be the feather dusters you find at your LFS but they indeed build themselves a tube and look identical to a feather duster once they mature. However it is very unlikely they will ever mature.


----------

